

Show HN: CourtDateReminder.com - weekend project - consultutah
http://courtdatereminder.com

======
psylence519
I would definitely enter my credit card information into that page.

~~~
consultutah
Oops! My last update turned off the require ssl stuff. Fixed!

------
jrockway
Why court dates and not doctor's appointments or "remember to buy milk" or
whatever?

~~~
consultutah
Because I was talking to a lawyer friend when the idea hit me. And because
lawyers have money and are accustomed to spending it.

But you are right. The same idea could be used for anything. I'd probably need
to tweak the pricing for remember the milk though. ;)

------
consultutah
Just a simple weekend project-type app. Let me know what you think. Thanks!

~~~
tersiag
Great idea. Consider making the notification reminders more flexible. So that
the person can enter the weeks, days, hours, min themselves.

~~~
consultutah
I considered that, but in the end I wanted the simplest interface possible. I
know that most of us techies want to fiddle with the options, but I think most
people would prefer some easy presets. It's definitely something that I can
a/b test though.

------
strelok
Capturing credit card details? This should be done by the payment processor.

~~~
consultutah
The credit card stuff is handled by stripe which I thought was a favorite
around here. It uses their js API which strips out all cc info before passing
it on to the website.

By the way, I love stripe! I've used authorize.net for a decade and it is
amazing how slick they'be made charging a credit card.

~~~
jrockway
People are upset that the information is being sent to your servers.

~~~
consultutah
The cc info doesn't get sent to my (or herokus) servers. All I get is a stripe
token that I send to stripe. They get the cc info.

~~~
leif
Then you should make that explicit. It looks like I'm sending my credit card
info to _you_ , not stripe.

------
JohnTitus
Why wouldn't they use ohdontforget to get a free reminder?

~~~
consultutah
ohdontforget looks awesome. I hadn't heard of it before now...

~~~
JohnTitus
I hate when that happens. However, with proper SEO, your site could still get
a lot of visits. A quick search of Google Keywords shows that tens-of-
thousands of people are searching for "court date" related items.

